#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-07
<oix> plop
<nizarus_> plip
<nizarus> salut ichihi
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-08
<goldenscorp> ahla ichihi_gone nizarus Ounis robertf
<Ounis> salem goldenscorp
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Ounis> hamdoullah
<Ounis> on prépare l'event de mozilla-tunisia et on est entrain de penser a lancer un python sprint
<Ounis> la PSF encourage a le faire
<Ounis> http://pythonsprints.com/
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-09
<wissem> salut tlm
<wissem> presonne n'est pour ma suggestion d un classroom chaque mois sur cette channel ? :(
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<oix> plop
<nizarus> plap
<oix> :)
<oix> comment ça va nizarus ?
<oix> Goldenscorp, hanen ichihi__ Ounis robertf : comment ça va bien ce soir ?
<nizarus> bien oix merci
<nizarus> et toi ?
<oix> bien aussi :)
<nizarus> le gnu sera bien tôt avec stallman
<oix> le 23
<nizarus> je pense oui
<oix> j'en ai parlé avec Fibi
<oix> et tu sais le pire ?
<nizarus> quoi ?
<oix> le gnu est considéré comme "perdu en Algérie" :(
<nizarus> pourquoi ? il n'est pas rentré en France ?
<oix> non, y a eu un gars qui l'a pris et qui ne l'a passé à personne d'autre après !
<oix> celui sur les tofs dans mytg c'est un gnu de secours, parce qu'ils s'attendait à l'éventualité que ça se perde
<oix> le tux s'est perdu au Laos, et le Gnu en Algérie !
<nizarus> merde alors :/
<oix> mais pour le Gnu, j'irais le récupérer Samedi et l'envoyer un Fibi
<nizarus> et personne ne peut reprendre le gnu
<nizarus> ah ok
<oix> le soucis, ce n'est pas le Gnu en lui-même, mais le carnet !
<nizarus> effectivement
<oix> j'avais prévu d'y aller demain, mais y a eu un petit souci de dernière minute, du coup je reporte à Samed
<oix> i
<nizarus> oki
<oix> dis nizarus, je voulais vous demander, dans la consitution tunisienne (ou le journal officiel tunisien), il existerait un article qui parlerait des licences Libre, du GNU GPL ?
<nizarus> pas à ma connaissance :/
<nizarus> pourquoi ?
<oix> nizarus, ba j'ai parlé à mon prof des droits d'auteur du GNU GPL, je voulais lui monter un exemple pris en considération dans une constitution hors celle de France (la constitution française intégre le GPL 2.0)
<nizarus> je ne peux pas te confirmer ça :/
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-10
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-11
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> deviné qui est laaaaaaa ?
<Ounis> salem
<Ounis> qui ?
<Ounis> ping TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Salem Ounis !
<Ounis> qui est la ?
<TrackerDPP> Moi Ounis !
<TrackerDPP> et Nizarus et les autres ?
<TrackerDPP> ou sont ils ?
<Ounis> ils sont justa pas la pour le moment
<Ounis> mais on les voit par ici assez souvent
<Ounis> what's up TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> je vois tu sais ça fait un moment que je ne me suis pas connecté
<TrackerDPP> sur le salon
<Ounis> je ne me souviens pas de ton nickname
<TrackerDPP> c'était Tr@cker DPP
<TrackerDPP> tu t'en souviens ?
<Ounis> sa ne me dit rien
<TrackerDPP> et si je te dis Côte d'Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> ?
<Ounis> nope rien
<Ounis> ce n'est pas étonnant car ma mémoire est assez volatile :)
<TrackerDPP> pas grave c'est rien
<TrackerDPP> je suis de retour c'est le plus important
<Ounis> de retour d'ou ?
<TrackerDPP> dans le chat
<Ounis> ok you are very welcome
<TrackerDPP> Ounis: je suis l'ivoirien du irc UBUNTU-TN et je suis le Community Leader eyeOS Côte d'Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> je connais pas mal de monde ici
<TrackerDPP> Nizarus, Kangoulya
<TrackerDPP> et autres
<Ounis> ah ok eyeOS ! sa me revient
<TrackerDPP> ah il etait temps!
<Ounis> :) je t'ai dit ma mémoire n'est pas stable (pleine de bugs)
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> install des correctifs lol
<Ounis> bah j'en pas touvé
<TrackerDPP> patch la memoire
<Ounis> il faut que je me les fasse moi même
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> ça viendra
<TrackerDPP> on va codé ensemble
<Ounis> :)
<TrackerDPP> en Assambleur
<TrackerDPP> ESP
<TrackerDPP> je pense que c'est à ce niveau
<Ounis> surement
<TrackerDPP> oki j'ai fini
<TrackerDPP> install ça MEMRET.exe
<Ounis> ce n'est pas critique puisque pour l'instant c'est surtout pour le calcul que j'utilise les ressources pas pour le stockage
<TrackerDPP> tu tournes sous quel OS ?
<TrackerDPP> lol
<Ounis> hum o_O?
<TrackerDPP> lol
<Ounis> ce que je sait et j'en suis sur pas de *.exe chez moi
<TrackerDPP> oki
<Ounis> rien de binaire non plus
<TrackerDPP> ajoute le packet source http://moi.memoire.ok/apps free
<TrackerDPP> et tu fais apt-get install memret
<TrackerDPP> lol
<Ounis> :)
<Ounis> le genre de machine que j'ai personne n'a pu les patcher
<TrackerDPP> :D
<Ounis> on peut juste les conditionner a fonctionner d'une façon ou une autre
<Ounis> moi j'en ai fait une machine qui raisonne pas pas mal mais qui a une memoire limitée
<Ounis> il parait qu'on peut avoir les deux
<Ounis> mais bon je t'ai dit c'est pas assez critique
<Ounis> sinon comment va le eyeOS
<Ounis> ?
<TrackerDPP> eyeOS va super bien
<Ounis> qu'ya t'il de nouveau
<TrackerDPP> ben il y a eu la nouvelle version
<Ounis> la 2 ?
<TrackerDPP> la 2 existe depuis un moment deja
<TrackerDPP> je parlais des améleoration de la 1.x
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<TrackerDPP> Salam nizarus
<TrackerDPP> Ounis: on a aussi la 2.3 release
<Ounis> ok
<Ounis> avec des nouveautés ?
<TrackerDPP> attend je te file un lien
<Ounis> ok
<TrackerDPP> t'as un facebook ?
<TrackerDPP> Ounis: prend ça : http://blog.eyeos.org/en/2011/02/09/eyeos-2-3-released/
<Ounis> oficiellement non (je ne l'utilise pas)
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> Ounis c'est bon t'as vu ,
<TrackerDPP> alors nizarus ça roule ?
<Ounis> Problem loading page
<nizarus> yep TrackerDPP ça roule bien surtout avec la bonne nouvelle qui vient d'egypte :)
<Ounis> ma connexion ramme a donf
<TrackerDPP> ah oki
<TrackerDPP> :D
<TrackerDPP> nizarus j'ai toujours pas mes t-shirts
<Ounis> que c'est il passé en egy ?
<nizarus> Ounis, tu es sur quelle planète ?
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, quel t-shirts ?
<TrackerDPP> lol
<TrackerDPP> nizarus mes t-shirts Linux
<Ounis> planète GIT post_receive hooks ...etc
<TrackerDPP> lol
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, qui doit te donner ces t-shirts ?
<TrackerDPP> ben on en avais parlé et tu devais les remettre à Wilfried avec des stickers
<Ounis> TrackerDPP: je peut enfin ouvrir le lien et je voit les nouveautés, pas mal !
<TrackerDPP> disons des autocolan
<TrackerDPP> Ounis: ok cool
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, je suis pas au courant de cette affaire :/
<TrackerDPP> nizarus: laisse t'emmerde pas!
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, peut être que tu te trompe de personne
<TrackerDPP> ça remonte à longtemps donc pas grave
<nizarus> :/
<TrackerDPP> :)
<Ounis> ah ! nizarus je voit maintenant de quoi tu parle consernant l'egypte
<nizarus> loooooooool Ounis
<Ounis> il faut dire que moi ce qui c'est passé en tunisie je l'ai su en retard alors pour l'egypte on peut dire que je me suis rendu compte assez rapidement
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-12
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-13
<Fanen> BSR
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi Fanen ichihi_ nizarus robertf
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<denis_> salut a tous
<denis_> les amis
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-07
<rahma> selem 3alaîkoum
<sarhan> salam rahma
<rahma> Richard Stallman est à Marseille le 22 février =>> http://www.marsnet.org/spip.php?article687 c'est l'asso dans laquelle je travail qui organise ça :)
<sarhan> cool
<sarhan> il vient nous rendre visite l'été prochain :D
<rahma> ah oui !
<rahma> COOL :)
<rahma> je savais pas
<rahma> trop bien
<rahma> quant ?
<sarhan> il va faire le tour de tunisie avec les clubs du libre tunisiens
<rahma> il vient en tunisie ?
<sarhan> les dates ne sont pas encore confirmé
<rahma> ok
<rahma> on poura voir l'info des dates où, sur quel sites ?
<sarhan> hackerspace.tn
<rahma> ok merci
<sarhan> de rien
<sarhan> you are welcome
<rahma> MERCI
<rahma> :)
<anis> ping elacheche_anis :p XD
<anis> salam akira13 :)
<rednaks> akira13, viens sur #esprit-libre
<sarhan> rednaks, il est dans quel serveur votre canal?
<rednaks> sarhan,  recycled-irc
<rednaks> akira13,  n'a pas voulu me donner le pass pour configurer celui sur freenode
<rednaks> =_=
<sarhan> rednaks, taw netfhem m3ah :D
<rednaks> dites les gars, est ce qu'il y a un moyen d'installer debian avec chroot ?
<rednaks> sarhan,  :D
<sarhan> rednaks, euh oui je viens de le faire x)
<sarhan> du moins ca vient de se faire
<sarhan> j'ai juste appuyer sur le bouton install du vps
<rednaks> lol
<rednaks> et sur ma machine ? :s
<sarhan> t'as une machine à remonter le temps?
<rednaks> oui et je veux installer dessus debian avec chroot :D
<rednaks> un moyen ?
<sarhan> ici c'est un canal de support pour ubuntu
<rednaks> sarhan, j'ai passé 3 jours avec arch et j'aime pas du tout ! lol
<sarhan> rednaks, pourquoi?
<rednaks> y a pas trop de packages
<sarhan> j'avoue c'est pas pratique tous les jours
<sarhan> mais la tu te trompe
<rednaks> et ils n'ont pas les mm nom
<sarhan> ya meme trop de package
<sarhan> t'as installé yaourt rassure moi?
<rednaks> yaourt c'est le mm que pacman
<rednaks> je l'ai essayé j'ai pas trop vu la différence
<sarhan> euh non
<sarhan> la tu te trompe
<sarhan> yaourt ca permet d'utiliser aur
<sarhan> donc avec plus de paquets
<sarhan> c'est ca la vraie difference
<rednaks> lorsque je l'ai testé il y a quelque temps, je reviens tjs ici  http://www.archlinux.org/packages/  pour chercher
<rednaks> :/
<sarhan> ba tu cherche avec un yaourt -Ss nomdupaquet
<sarhan> ou pacman -Ss si tu veux chercher que dans les depots normaux
<rednaks> oui c'est le mm avec pacman
<rednaks> mais ça donne pas de bons résultats
<sarhan> sisi
<ali> hello
<rednaks> =_=  moi j'aime pas
<sarhan> ali, barra erte7 ><
<rednaks> je ne réussi pas à trouver des packages avec -Ss
<rednaks> point !
<sarhan> rednaks, t'as fais un yaourt -Syu avant? :D
<rednaks> oué
<rednaks> et là c'est un autre problème
<rednaks> les dépendances !
<sarhan> rednaks, les depdences il les gere
<sarhan> comme apt
<rednaks> oui mais avec -Syu si tu choisis un seul package c'est pas gagné !
<rednaks> sauf si tu fait all
<rednaks> l'autre truc enervant
<rednaks> ils ont par défaut gnome 3 et python 3
<rednaks> !
<rednaks> T_T
<sarhan> rednaks, oui mais ya python2 pour le 2.7
<sarhan> j'execute certains scripts avec la commande python2
<rednaks> oui
<rednaks> je sais
<rednaks> mais la plupart des programmes fonctionnent avec python 2.7
<rednaks> et la commande python te renvoie sur python 3
<sarhan> tu fais python2 :D
<sarhan> faut se creuser le cerveau :D
<rednaks> mais merde les programmes par défaut ils ont  #!/usr/bin/python  , je ne vais pas aller dans chaque script et changer ça en python2
<rednaks> et j'ai pas envie de faire un lien symbolique vers python2
<wissem> hello all
<sarhan> rednaks, c'est la faute des prg de ne pas etre compatible python3
<sarhan> hello wissem
<wissem> rednaks: c'est quoi le probleme?
<rednaks> bah c'est la faute aux dev python oui !  pas les autres :D les autres sont gentils :D
<rednaks> wissem,  je cherche à installer debian depuis chroot, j'ai pas envie de rebooter
<rednaks> y a un moyen ?
<wissem> yep
<wissem> install chroot et essaye de le configurer
<rednaks> ps : je suis sous ubuntu, je n'ai que l'image iso de debian
<rednaks> il faut donc extraire les données de l'iso puis le faire manuellement ? :s
<sarhan> rednaks, oui :/
<rednaks> :D c'est pas gagné ! je m'y met alors !
<rednaks> sinon sarhan  arch vs debian ça donne quoi ?
<sarhan> rednaks, debian je dirai
<sarhan> pour la stabilité
<kimo> salemo 3alaykom
<sarhan> salam kimo
<kimo> cvn ?
<kimo> ping ali
<ali> pong kimo
<kimo> wine ali cvn ?
<kimo> wine*
<kimo> winek*
<kimo> ping ali
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<kimo> w 3alaykom asalem
<kimo> Nour_al_imen,
<kimo> cv ?
<Nour_al_imen> الحمد لله
<ali>   /join #hackerspace.tn
<kimo> ping ali
<kimo> té la !!!
<neo31> salut kimo :)
<neo31> ahla rednaks :)
<neo31> ca va ?
<rednaks> salut neo31
<rednaks> bien et toi ?
<neo31> ca roule :)
<kimo> salut neo31
<neo31> com dab ama ca va mieux :)
<kimo> :)
<neo31> koi 2 9 rednaks
<neo31> lool
<neo31> akira13 ? chta3mal lenna xD
<kimo> :p
<kimo> mondass
<kimo> hhhh
<rednaks> rien de spécial !
<rednaks> :o il est là !!
<rednaks> akira13,
<rednaks> akira13,
<rednaks> :p
<neo31> kimo c karim!! elli ja m3ana les 2 dernieres reunions ?
<rednaks> mtofini nhar kémil
<kimo> ui ui
<neo31> loool
<neo31> yatla3ch bot barka
<kimo> hhh
<kimo> nn nn
<rednaks> salut kimo
<rednaks> :p
<neo31> ah ok kimo
<kimo> salut
<kimo> rednaks,
<neo31> hum, baz bot heka
<kimo> te qui rednaks
<rednaks> rednaks :D
<rednaks> :p
<neo31> lol akira13 banafssaji :p
<kimo> hhhhh
<kimo> t9abelna 9bal
<kimo> rednaks,
<kimo> !!!
<neo31> rednaks anonymous :p
<kimo> :D
<neo31> si t'as rencontrer un mask avant alors possible ykoune rednaks
<neo31> :p
<kimo> hhhh
<rednaks> mdr
<kimo> 3ala chkoun ta7ki ya neo31
<neo31> lool
<neo31> na7ki 3la vendetta :p
<kimo> hhhh
<kimo> qoi 2 neuf
<kimo> !!!
<kimo> neo31,
<neo31> hum, rien de special
<neo31> 5idma 5idma 9raya sahra t3ab fada...
<kimo> :/
<kimo> rabi y3inéék
<neo31> ah w kaffeine w nchouf qq amis de temps en temps
<neo31> java xD
<neo31> ca va en tt K tkt :p
<kimo> hhhhhhhhh
<kimo> heya behiii
<akira13> stt
<akira13> slt
<neo31> oppa
<neo31> ijri rednaks chouf chkoune ja
<akira13> neo 31
<neo31> hhh
<neo31> ahla akira13
<neo31> :)
<akira13> chnawa ahwalik
<akira13> koi de 9
<neo31> chbik taffilna fi rednaks !?
<neo31> ca roule akira13  :)
<akira13> nn pas de tt
<neo31> surviving com dab :)
<akira13> hal irc w m connecti ne7ki m3a un ami sur un sujet
<neo31> :) good, walli a3mal talla de temps en temps :)
<rednaks> :D
<neo31> sinon chbik ma3adech todhhor ?
<rednaks> juste taw mazélt fin instalit debian
<neo31> hhh
<rednaks> hani n'instali fi quelques packages
<rednaks> :/
<neo31> installi installi :p
<akira13> wallah les etude mekla b3athha
<akira13> lil maximum
<neo31> good luck akira13  :)
<akira13> thanks neo31
<akira13> brabi neo31 chnawa ahwal scorpio
<neo31> rednaks t3addet selemet l'autre jr ?
<neo31> :) good u have the cloak :)
<neo31> ma l9itich 7keya vpn behia !?
<neo31> euh ca va bien akira13 pas mal :)
<neo31> hawka 3andou chwaya machekil fel 5idma kima koll 5idma sinon tt va bien :)
<rednaks> neo31,  ?
<rednaks> ah
<rednaks> :D
<akira13> salem 3lih
<neo31> yablagh :)
<neo31> walli odhhor enti akira13 :) sinon chnouwa ta9ra tawa t'es a kel nivo ?
<akira13> 4 eme taw
<akira13> fi domaine IT
<akira13> fi tunis
<neo31> cool
<neo31> i got to go akira13 , keep in touch :)
<neo31> c ya soon
<neo31> ++ rednaks
<neo31> bye all
<rednaks> bonne nuit neo31
<akira13> bn neo
<chokri> ping elacheche_anis
<kimo> r9ad atheka
<kimo> :p
<kimo> salem chokri
<chokri> salem
<chokri> ça va?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-08
<kimo> hmdl ça marche cv toi ?
<chokri> ça va apart el bard :S
<kimo> wé fama thaléj ghadii !!
<chokri> ken yahbet el thelj fi soussa eddeniya toufa :P
<kimo> hhhhhhhhhh
<kimo> :p
<chokri> elacheche_anis, t la?
<elacheche_anis> pong chokri_
<chokri_> elacheche_anis, wen kont??
<elacheche_anis> chokri_, na3mal fi ta3ssila :)
<chokri_> ok
<chokri_> asma3 jey samedi?
<chokri_> m3ana?
<elacheche_anis> réunion oui inchallah, nuit blanche je le savais pas encore, je dois vérifier si j'aurai pas autre engagements :/
<chokri_> ok, en tt k, y'a des taches w jsé pa si t libre a contribuer fel site
<chokri_> n7ebbek tji m3ana ce samedi
<chokri_> =)
<elacheche_anis> oki, je vais essayé le maximum d'étre présent inchallah :)
<chokri_> ok bonne nuit
<elacheche_anis> bn :)
<kangoulya> Bonjour @ * \-)
<kangoulya> d'autres remarques ou suggestions avant qu'on prenne le texte du pad et sa dernière version http://pad.telecomix.org/depmakun ?
<far3as> ahlan :p
<sarhan> re x)
<sarhan> si tu veux aider t'es le bienvenue
<sarhan> je te conseille de t'abonner à notre mailing list
<sarhan> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<far3as> ok :)
<far3as> je suis déja inscri
<far3as> ta un facebook
<far3as> c firas ksontini
<sarhan> ah oui
<kangoulya> PLZ RT https://twitter.com/#!/OpenTunisia/status/167301089610313730
<kangoulya> PLZ RT https://twitter.com/#!/kangoulya/status/167360968966414336
<ali>                                            neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-09
<ali2> (10:08:27 PM) kangoulya: http://www.mag14.com/technologies/45-digital/323-missile-de-mitooft-contre-microsoft-tunisie.html
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-10
<MrMM> bsr
<MrMM> ke3enz0 t la ?
<MrMM> k3nz0*
<k3nz0> hello MrMM
<k3nz0> oui
<k3nz0> ccc.mumble.tn
<k3nz0> port : 64738
<ali2> on fait quoi demain ?  (09:16:31 PM) kangoulya: https://twitter.com/#!/telecomix_tn/status/168063205778800640
<Fanen> bsr , je veut merger des pdf , any suggestion ?
<wissem> Fanen: essaye http://www.pdflabs.com/tools/pdftk-the-pdf-toolkit/
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-11
<mondass> salut
<mondass> je veux  savoir comment cracker WIndows NT 3 :(
<mondass> :(
<tr0xan> salem
<tr0xan> Dr.AliBB
<tr0xan> est ce que vous êtes là?
<DelphiWorld> salam
<tr0xan> salem
<tr0xan> svp
<tr0xan> qq1 a une idée sur la différence entre un i3 et un i5
<sarhan> cherche sur google
<sarhan> ca n'a aucun rapport avec ubuntu ca :)
<tr0xan> ty chbik ta3mel hakka ya sarhan
<sarhan> ech 3malt?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-12
<Fanen> bsr
<sarhan> salut Fanen
<Fanen> sarhan, fech ya3mlou ha jme3a sur mumble
<sarhan> ana jme3a?
<sarhan> man antom?
<Fanen> mouch enti  sarhantn 3la  ha Mumble
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-05
<elacheche_anis> hey m4tux
<m4tux> Hey
<elacheche_anis> :) hey
<m4tux> koi de 9 ?
<elacheche_anis> rien :) comme dab :) et toi?
<m4tux> twa7acht el irc w hani na3mel fi doura :v
<elacheche_anis> :)
<m4tux> http://www.wired.com/design/2013/02/crazyflie-nano/?cid=5674084
<m4tux> on peut construire notre propre drone
<m4tux> 3:)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-08
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis Neo31 wissem Tux-Tn ;)
<AminosAmigos> hello DelphiWorld ! :)
<DelphiWorld> salam AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> salam nizarus
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-04
<elacheche> Hey SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche> Try this → http://ubuntiste-msakni.legtux.org/node/21 :p
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-05
<elacheche> http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/06/gates.html x)
<Wahid-TN> bsr GoldenScorp
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-06
<nizarus> elacheche, elacheche_anis c'est fait ?
<elacheche_anis> yep nizarus :D
<nizarus> akhhhhhh
<nizarus> pourtant j'était sur le PC toute la soirée
<elacheche_anis> :D It's ok :D the testimonial helped me :D
<nizarus> j'ai complètement oublié :/
<elacheche_anis> pas grave :D
<nizarus> ayya mabrouk mela et el3o9ba à lunapersa ;-)
<lunapersa> inchallah
<lunapersa> :)
<elacheche_anis> thx nizarus :D
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, Maintenant l'objctif c'est la LoCo Council :D
<nizarus> oui :) pourquoi pas ...
<elacheche_anis> :D
<lunapersa> :D
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, congrats pour clibre :)
<nizarus> thx :) better is coming :p
<elacheche_anis> For sure :) inchallah :)
<nizarus> Ayya lunapersa ekbess rou7ek pour être LA première ubuntu member en Tunisie :)
<nizarus> et certainement dans le monde arabe ;)
<lunapersa> haya ala 9rib ;)
<lunapersa> wow xD
<lunapersa> yesss xD
<lunapersa> rit  maho   elacheche_anis O:)
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, 9oltilha w hya bé5la :D
<lunapersa> lé  mouch be5la  lezm  n7adher  hajet
<nizarus> itelhali biha elacheche_anis
<nizarus> >:)
<elacheche_anis> :D :D 7adher 3arfi :D :D
<lunapersa> :D :D
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LunaPersa she needs Testimonials too :p :D
<lunapersa> xD
<lunapersa> ko  :(  lilitkom zina elacheche_anis  nizarus
<nizarus> bn lunapersa
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-07
<elacheche_anis> je quitte aussi :)  bn nizarus  :)
<nizarus> bn
<lechat> \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-09
<elacheche_anis> GM :)
<elacheche_anis> ping nizarus :)
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, Concernant UGJ.. Canonical a changer la date pour cette version x) ça sera en Avril PAS en MARS :/ Any way on va préparer les docs nécessaires :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<nizarus> pourquoi en avril ?
<elacheche_anis> je pense Parce que la BETA2 sortira en fin mars.. Alors UGJ sera le weekend d'après
<elacheche_anis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<elacheche_anis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-04
<Kilos> good afternoon people of tunisia
<Kilos> do any of you speak english
<elacheche> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> i am from ubuntu south africa and we are trying to link all the ubuntu groups in africa
<elacheche> Awesome :)
<elacheche> Nice to meet you
<Kilos> yeah its nice to meet you as well. :)
<Kilos> major job with some of the countries though
<Kilos> this is actually a project i was given because im old and at home all the time hehe
<Kilos> we are #ubuntu-za
<elacheche> Can you give us more details about the project?
<Kilos> well at our last monthly meeting one of the guys said it would be cool to link as many african countries as possible and seeing as everyone else works i got the job
<Kilos> i have contacts in nairobilug and congo brazzaville so far
<Kilos> and thought it would be cool to link the most northerly group with us being the most southerly group then everything in between must just fall into place
<elacheche> Cool Kilos :) Am sure that the guys from Dz, Eg & Ma will like the idea too..
<Kilos> great i might go off now because we have a big storm so power might die but ill be back
<Neo31`> hi there Kilos
<Neo31`> hey elacheche how r u doin
<elacheche> Hey Neo31 :)
<Neo31> yo elacheche ssup?
<elacheche> Busyyyy x)
<elacheche> You?
<Neo31> Kilos, i've been in contact with some guys from Cameroon few years ago i hope they are still active
<Neo31> we also have friends from near loco teams in north africa :)
<Neo31> elacheche, a little
<Kilos> great i would like to get us all connected
<Neo31> elacheche, i want my ubuntu pin back!! :'(
<elacheche> Neo31, you'll get it on Valentine's day :p <3
<Neo31> loooooool thank you elacheche :p
<elacheche> :)
<Neo31> #ubuntu-dz for algeria team
<Neo31> elacheche, what's the channel of morroco?
<Kilos> im actually applying for ubuntu membership tomorrow night at our midnight
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> good luck
<Kilos> ty
<Neo31> i know butterflyoffire from algeria team and oix
<Neo31> they don't seem to b online right now
<Neo31> thelinuxer on #ubuntu-eg is also an active member u can count on
<elacheche> #ubuntu-ma
<Neo31> yep that's it :)
<elacheche> :)
<Neo31> u remember the name of the ubuntu translation guy there elacheche ?
<elacheche> no idea Neo31
<Neo31> daker and waver are active members too (on irc)
<Neo31> Kilos, keep in touch with us please :)
<Kilos> i will
<Neo31> and tell us what's the plan after u get in contact with available african teams
<elacheche> +1 Neo31
<Kilos> actually any ideas on the most effective way to link us all will be appreciated
<Neo31> this link might also be useful : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> most african teams arent even verified any more
<Kilos> and zimbabwe seems to have died completely
<Kilos> excuse me if i seem slow, i really am
<Kilos> here is my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Neo31> maybe if you explain the objective of getting in contact with all teams we might have good ideas to help
<Kilos> well everywhere in africa ubuntu teams seem to be almost dying out. even by us, we had 2 ubuntu dev guys and they have gone to silicon valley in the states
<Kilos> and others are so busy working and trying to make ends meet they dont have the time of a few years ago
<Kilos> so, if we want to push ubuntu as an alternative to windows we have to get going
<Kilos> right or wrong?
<elacheche> +1
<Neo31> yep
<Kilos> 90% of the world doesnt even know what ubuntu is
<Kilos> and if you talk about linux some say whats that and others say oh the server thing
<Neo31> I guess that is changing in tunisia, but still need a lot of work
<Neo31> some people know ubuntu now but many are afraid of change, u know ;)
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> sorry if i dont use emoticons , i never learned to touch type so need to look for each key
<Kilos> hehe
<Neo31> it's fine Kilos and u can still learn, it will take u no more than two months to get to a good touch typing level.
<Kilos> lol my hands are too old to bend like that
<Kilos> and my ram is corrupted so i just do things slowly
<Neo31> u never know ;) unless u try
<Neo31> but it's really fine anyway, it's no big deal
<Kilos> i have a few times
<Neo31> i see
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> anyway Kilos we have always been an active team since 2007
<Neo31> every team have ups and downs, but be assured if you reach to us anytime on our mailing list you will get an answer
<Kilos> great im glad that there is life so far away from us.
<Neo31> so keep us updated with the progress, and we will help in every way we can
<Kilos> cool so you are agreeable to linking up?
<Kilos> whether on irc or by email is good i think
<Neo31> the question is why not! (we just need to be able to work on seomthing together)
<Neo31> getting in touch is only the first step right?
<Kilos> yeah
<Neo31> btw, elacheche is our official loco contact
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i have his addy and will mail him soon
<Kilos> you guys can think about getting wiki pages for starters
<Kilos> it seems to be the way ubuntu leans
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> what do u mean by wiki pages for starters?
<Kilos> here is a link to superfly's page. he is applying with me for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<Kilos> he is clever as you will see. i am/was basically a diesel mechanic and farmer
<Kilos> it seems ubuntu keeps track of all members better if they have their own wiki pages
<Kilos> like you cant apply for membership without one
<Neo31> if you saying that we should have wiki pages, yes many of our active members have one
<Kilos> cool
<Neo31> yep, you need that to apply for membership
<Kilos> serious business applying for membership
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Neo31
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> the peeps in congo brazzaville didnt know anything about it
<Neo31> needs to be updated for 2014
<Neo31> we are an approved loco team since 2008 Kilos ;)
<Kilos> yeah i saw that
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> look at the rest of the groups in africa
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> I did visit some channels on irc before
<Kilos> only 3 of us still approved
<Kilos> i think we can all work together on this and get the other groups active again
<Neo31> some of the teams haven't been approved in the first place
<Neo31> not yet at least
<Kilos> well some prefer it that way
<Kilos> they say what do we get out of it
<Neo31> experience is the least thing they get
<Kilos> we had feedback from the ubuntu council and they said if you have enough members they even send you a ubuntu cellphone to test out
<Neo31> if i don't mention the other stuff like loco packs
<Kilos> yeah
<Neo31> we can make use of that, I got a phone personally and tried to get it to as many members i have met
<Neo31> but it started to break recently
<Kilos> ouch
<Neo31> maybe elacheche can get one! we have enough active members in Tunisia
<Kilos> i mean official ubuntu members
<Neo31> we have also enough official members ;)
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> you guys are doing well then
<Kilos> we should have linked up long ago
<Neo31> I though south africa is doing well also
<Kilos> yes we are but membership dropped a bit with peeps going overseas and so on
<Neo31> am i right?
<elacheche> Neo31,  get what?
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> ubuntu phone
<Neo31> get in touch with the loco council elacheche
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there you go
<Neo31> maybe they can get us one :'(
<elacheche> Neo31, They're offering?
<elacheche> x)
<Neo31> i see Kilos
<Neo31> members come and go all the time
<Kilos> yes they want technical guys to trest and give feedback i think
<Neo31> not explicitly offering i think elacheche
<Neo31> but you can ask
<Kilos> test
<Neo31> lol just hope the customs doesn't take it from us hhh
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> x)
<Neo31> yep, we have history here with the customs Kilos
<Kilos> we also have hassles with customs just trying to get ubuntu dvds in
<Neo31> same thing here :)
<Kilos> last batch took a month to be cleared
<Neo31> lol u r lucky you got it cleared hhh
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> sry i have to get back to work Kilos
<Kilos> we have a lady thats been doing it for years so she works a plan with customs somehow
<Neo31> c u around soon :)
<Kilos> cool Neo31  ty for the chat
<Neo31> cool u have 32 online on ur chan
<Neo31> i remember than number only on irc classrooms here :p
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> there you go
<Neo31> thx for the chat
<Neo31> please do not hesitate to contact me or elacheche when u need us Kilos :)
<Kilos> will do. ty very much
<Kilos> hi elacheche  mail sent to you
<Kilos> hi everyone else
<Dro__> bjr les amis
<elacheche> Back
<elacheche> Kilos, Thx for that :D do you allow me to forward it to my LoCo and some firends in other LoCos?
<Kilos> yes please and also to other groups you know of
<elacheche> Great :)
<Kilos> did i put in the part about an irc channel
<elacheche> Am just busy for now, I'll forward it when I go back home :)
<Kilos> sorry i forget
<Kilos> no rush
<elacheche> Hey Dro__ :)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> :)
 * Neo31 goin out
<kawarizmi> السلام عليكم
<kawarizmi> لدي سؤال...
<kawarizmi> هل هناك زيارة لريشارد ستالمان الى تونس؟
<kawarizmi> سمعت انه في الجزائر حاليا او غدا...
<elacheche_anis> Salam kawarizmi :D
<kawarizmi> اهلا انيس
<elacheche_anis> Oui il sera en Tunisie pendant la semaine prochaine, il sera à Jendouba, Tunis et Sousse
<kawarizmi> كيف حالكم؟
<kawarizmi> ستكون مناسبة للتلاقي..
<kawarizmi> يؤسفني انني اسكن بعيدا
<kawarizmi> هل عندك بعض المعلومات عن مضمون الزيارة؟
<elacheche_anis> Désolé pour le retard kawarizmi je travaille sur un truc x)
<kawarizmi> لاباس بالطبع
<elacheche_anis> Pour Tunis et jendouba y'aura une conf nommé "Copyright vs community".. Même chose pour Sousse + un concours
<kawarizmi> une petite recherche su internet m'a donnée ce resultat
<kawarizmi> 1er Trophée du Libre en Tunisie avec Richard M.Stallman
<elacheche_anis> Oui c'est l'event de sousse
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-05
<Kilos> hmm... you guys are quiet today
<elacheche> yesterday was special because of you.. We are always quiet :'( Hope that we can end this soon → have some plans
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we will grow like weeds
<Kilos> neo sick today?
<elacheche> He's probably busy @work → it's 3pm here :D
<Kilos> ah you guys are 1 hour behind us
<elacheche> yep :) :D
<Kilos> yo Neo31  you heard us talking about you
<Kilos> :D
<Neo31> yo Kilos
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> nope, i just got into the chan
<Neo31> how r u doin today
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> nervous about membership meeting tonight but otherwise good ty
<Neo31> it's ok, try to talk well about your contribution
<Kilos> thats the part im nervous about
<elacheche> hey Neo31
<Neo31> yo elacheche how r u doin today :)
<Kilos> lol like saying something stupid or not understanding a technical question
<Neo31> Kilos, i doubt there will be technical questions Kilos
<Neo31> when is ur meeting UTC time?
<Kilos> will be at your 1am
<Kilos> our midnight
<Neo31> 2am here :p
<Kilos> gonna be a job just to stay awake so late
<Neo31> yep :)
 * oix salut la team ^_^
<Kilos> hi oix
<Neo31> welcome back oix :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-06
<Neo31> !bug 1
<Neo31> hello kawarizmi :)
<Neo31> ubuntulog bug 1
<kawarizmi> Neo31 salut
<trtyitdmdMa> السلام
<kawarizmi> ubunlog !!!!!
<Neo31> :) ahla trtyitdmdMa
<Neo31> how are you guys
<Neo31> ?
<trtyitdmdMa> الحمد لله
<kawarizmi> Neo31: mes excuses
<kawarizmi> pas toujours en face
<kawarizmi> hp;hgml§ fodv§
<kawarizmi> jsju$;k gglkhsf,§
<kawarizmi> hl gh jozml§
<kawarizmi> وووو
<kawarizmi> تستعدون للمناسبة؟
<kawarizmi> ام لا تخصكم؟
<kawarizmi> كلامي لم يكن مفهوما.. ليس سبام لكن كنت اكتب دون الانتباه الى اللغة
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> dsl kawarizmi
<kawarizmi> يحدث ذلك معي دائما
<Neo31> ok kawarizmi
<Neo31> merci de nous expliquer ce que tu voulais dire.
<kawarizmi> كنت اسأل عن زيارة ستالمان.. اظن ان فريق اوبنتو تونس سيكون حاضرا
<kawarizmi> لا اعرف من هو هشام شعيبي...
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-07
<Neo31> re
<Kilos> greetings
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-08
<nizarus> Impossible de récupérer http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<nizarus> le même problème revient de nouveau :/
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> nizarus, Do you write an email sometimes, but you don't send it waiting for the right reason to do that?
<elacheche> I'm just sharing some thoughts, I'll send you details about that later :) When I have something that I can share publicly :)
<nizarus> which mail elacheche ?
<elacheche> In general :)
<elacheche> nizarus, I have a little project in mind, that I was working on for months now (1 or 2 hours/day), I am almost there.. I hope that I can share it soon.. I need to gather the puzzle pieces together first :D
<Mouheb> hello :D
<elacheche> Hey :) I knew that you'll show up here :p
<Mouheb> haha sure
<Mouheb> how are you ?
<elacheche> too busy x( and it's a monday..
<Mouheb> rabbi m3ak :D
<elacheche> MarwenDo, you can stay here until 9pm? I still @work.. I'm going home in 30min, and I'll be there in about 1h, I just eat something and join irc again with the other elacheche
<elacheche> I mean Mouheb
<Mouheb> okay  i'll be here at 9pm inchallah
<elacheche> Mouheb, you  can stay connected :) I'm 24/7 here :)
<Mouheb> okay , but you said that you'll be avaible at 9pm ?
<elacheche> You can chat with Na3iL :) We leave here Mouheb :)
<Mouheb> okay :)
<Mouheb> hi Na3il
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo :)
<MarwenDo> you need me ?
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL :D :D :D :D :D broooo
<elacheche> MarwenDo, afra7li b Mouheb le temps illi rawa7it mil khidma :p
<MarwenDo> hi Mouheb
<Mouheb> hey :D
<Mouheb> haya nafr7ou b b3adhna
<Mouheb> :p
<MarwenDo> fill in the blanks :  Age ....,from ? ....., favorite distro ....., favorite browser ....
<MarwenDo> :D
<Mouheb> hmm 22yo , From Tunis but i'm in monastir because i study here
<Mouheb> favorite distr hmm
<Mouheb> i'm using xubuntu now, i'm just trying
<elacheche> MarwenDo, taw mouch 9olna on pose pas ce type de questions fil IRC :p pas tlm veulent partager ces info :p
<Mouheb> i have no favorite browser :D
<elacheche> Ah! sorry, mé 9otlikich lilik inti x) c'était quelqu'un d'autre :p
<MarwenDo> elacheche,  :O
<elacheche> Sorry dhlamtik MarwenDo :p
<MarwenDo> what's wrong ?
<elacheche> :)
 * elacheche is going home.. Talk later guys
 * elacheche brb
<MarwenDo> back Mouheb
<MarwenDo> why you don't use Firefox ?
 * MarwenDo is a Mozillian :D
<Mouheb> haha but who said that i don't use it ?
<MarwenDo> i'm just wondering ..
<Mouheb> present yourself
<MarwenDo> sorry but i hate chrome
<MarwenDo> I'm MarwenDo , Ubuntu-TN member , Mozilla Tunisia member , I'm a big fun of Linux and Mozilla :D
<MarwenDo> i'm from Monastir and I live in Ariana
<MarwenDo> you have a specific question ?  Mouheb
<MarwenDo> :)
<Mouheb> netcharfou , not really
<MarwenDo> w bik :) :) :)
<MarwenDo> you are new here ?
<Mouheb> hey MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> hey Mouheb
<Na3iL> o/
<Mouheb> na3rech wesslek el message wela lé 5ater 9asset el cnx , ama 9otlek 3anna formation sys admin samedi prochain ija kenek fi messtir :D
<MarwenDo> eni ?
<Mouheb> oui
<MarwenDo> normalement manech mrawhin :'(  , thanks for the invi :D
<Mouheb> hey anis*
<Neo31> hi Mouheb
<Mouheb> cava neo ?
 * Neo31 is breathing, he thinks he might be ok :p
<Neo31> :)
 * N`importe_qui encloses Neo31 's nose
<Neo31> ca va enti Mouheb ?
<Neo31> lol N`importe_qui
<elacheche_anis> Hey!
<elacheche_anis> Wassup!
<Neo31> serial anti breathers :p
<Neo31> ahla elacheche
<Mouheb> hahahaa good , i'm okay
<Neo31> elacheche_anis,
<Neo31> ca va elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> 9abilet el acheche lebess 3lihom?
<elacheche_anis> ça passe Neo31.. Just too busy @work & you know the other staff..
<elacheche_anis> Yassa2lou 3lik Neo31 :D :p
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> rabi m3ak
<Neo31> awesome salam 3lihom barcha barcha
<elacheche_anis> Neo31: Did you fixed the APT-CACHER server for the GNU/Linux club?
<elacheche_anis> Yablagh :)
<Neo31> kan marra famma wa9t w 9al9in ijew badlou chwaya jaw a tunis :)
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: where
<Neo31> i wrote a script to automate client configuration
<elacheche_anis>  Neo31 il 9la9 dima mawjoud, amma il wa9t :/ :( mé3édich :'(
<Neo31> ayoub fixed the stuff
<Neo31> and he used the script to reconfigure everything
<elacheche_anis> Neo31: Great, 'casue last time ayoub was unable to use apt becasue of the cacher server, it was down (the whole machine)..
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis come on! surely u will get a weekend one day
<Neo31> N`importe_qui, anywhere in tunis :)
<Neo31> it's good to meet friends so I can go anywhere if they come
<elacheche_anis> Yeah one day :D Just after the projects that I'm working on :) BTW Neo31 BillGa yssallam 3lik :)
<Neo31> he told me that you helped him
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: what do you mean dude ? tunis is some boring shithole, too far from being any entertaining
<Neo31> elacheche_anis,
<Neo31> cool mizal yetnafass billgag? hhh
<elacheche_anis> Yeah :D :D Just ghatess akthar minni :D :)
<Neo31> N`importe_qui, when friends meet the most boring place can become the best ;)
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: dunno if you guys have some place in this so-called tunis where you meet, but it would not be boring , at least, to meet you guys
<Neo31> cool :)
<N`importe_qui> so what is it? you guys meet in the caffés of the avenue street ?
<N`importe_qui> lewl
<Neo31> i will get on irc before i go grab a coffee one day to check if u have some free time then N`importe_qui
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: it can be tomorrow brah
<elacheche_anis> N`importe_qui: we can meet everywhere & anywhere.. x)
<Neo31> doesn't really matter, it's a matter of when they have a day to come here that's it
<N`importe_qui> elacheche_anis: that's in GTA, not in our dimension
<elacheche_anis> N`importe_qui: I'm not kidding :) x)
<Neo31> tomorrow we work N`importe_qui
<Neo31> it should be a weekend
<N`importe_qui> 'key then.
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Mouheb: check pm!
<Neo31> 7assilou lezim nemchi
<Neo31> nice to talk to u guys
<Neo31> :*
<Neo31> c u soon
<elacheche_anis> Neo31: Take care dude! I miss you :) Say hi to all the guys there :)
<N`importe_qui> firewell
<N`importe_qui> ...
<N`importe_qui> farewell
<Neo31> salamli barcha 3al 9abilet el 3achech wel ga3bal aussi
<elacheche_anis> K
<Neo31> firewall
<elacheche_anis> Wssil :)
<N`importe_qui> aren't there girls here ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sil3a geekette 3andi yji chahrine ma rithhech
<Neo31> bach nkalamha fel tel nba5asha chwaya
<elacheche_anis> Eni mil SFD :/
<Neo31> lol
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: nab
<Neo31> aya a c u soon
<Neo31> N`importe_qui, ??
<Mouheb> 9:15 :p
<elacheche_anis> C u soon
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: and where are you headed to
<elacheche_anis> Mouheb: 3andi sé3a na7ki en PM :) check PM :p
<Neo31> finish some stuff i am working on
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: finish it and stay online in the same time
<N`importe_qui> bring the stuff near the computer
<N`importe_qui> eh ?
<Neo31> not a good way to focus on anything
<Neo31> and it's on the computer
<N`importe_qui> no need to fous
<Neo31> just need to go offline to focus
<N`importe_qui> *focus
<N`importe_qui> ah you will do some computer work ?
<Neo31> no need to reply i think
<Neo31> yep
<N`importe_qui> lmao
<Neo31> aya c u
<N`importe_qui> i do all my works with irc around
<N`importe_qui> you must be using some distructing ineffective DE, Neo31
<N`importe_qui> *distracting *
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-09
<elacheche_anis> o/
<damascene> elacheche_anis, \o
<elacheche_anis> Hey damascene :)
<damascene> good night elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Good night elacheche :D
<damascene> ☺
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-10
<elacheche> Yo nizarus ! You saw my email about the Workshop? Any ideas to enhance it? You'll be there? Wanna Do the 1st prez?
<nizarus> bjr elacheche not yet
<nizarus> je regarde mes différents mails et je reviens cers toi
<nizarus> s/cers/vers
<elacheche> Take your time.. I'll have a Networking changes in here during the launch time.. So I may be AFK for minutes :)
<elacheche> nizarus,
<elacheche> t'es là ?
<elacheche>  Regarde ça → https://www.facebook.com/majed.khalfallah/posts/10208402243078136 ?
<elacheche> !
<nizarus> re elacheche
<nizarus> pour samedi je suis pas certain d'être avec vous
<nizarus> même si je viens ça sera juste pour dire bonjour
<nizarus> je préfère ne pas être impliqué dans les présentations, les étudiants qui me trouvent dans les séances officielles n'aimeront pas me trouver dans ces activités extra :p
<nizarus> En tout cas essaye de voir qui peut participer avec toi dans les présentations
<nizarus> c'est triste de voir un seul nom dans toutes les présentation
<nizarus> :/
<nizarus> Pour Majed Khalfallah, j'ai vu son mail sur le liste de diffusion de l'APOS
<nizarus> je pense que tu es membre aussi.
<elacheche> re
<elacheche> Non, chui pas membre dand la ML APOS.. Je l'ai envoyé mon mail pour me passe l'info.. Peut être je pourrai aider..
<elacheche> Na3iL, Y a bedis qui dit qu'il participera, je vais essayer de planifier une présentaton de feedback d'un Dev (Why SysAdmin basics should interest a dev).. Je sais pas quand on va la planifier, pour cette session ou pour les prochaines sessions (on va faire plusiuers weekends)..
<nizarus> elacheche: c'est un groupe google  apostunisie+subscribe@googlegroups.com
<elacheche> Thx.. J'ai cherché le site, mais il est down -_-
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYRlTISvjww&feature=youtu.be
<elacheche_anis> :D
<crack3r> oui je connais elacheche_anis, je l'ai vu sur /r/sysadmin, trop drôle :P
<crack3r> don't reboot it just patch \o/
<elacheche_anis> Yeah!! :D I love it!
<elacheche_anis> You know this one crack3r https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs ? :D
<crack3r> non elacheche_anis, je découvre :p
<elacheche_anis> :D :D
<crack3r> piss him off and you'll be fired by tomorrow hehehe
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Mouheb> Bonsoir a tous , cc Anis
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-11
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: duuuuuuude.
<Na3iL> hey N`importe_qui
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: what are you oing
<N`importe_qui> * doing
<Na3iL> Reading a book, hopefully I finished it
<Na3iL> wbu?
<N`importe_qui> what book
<Na3iL> About System administration
<Na3iL> I mean ebook
<Na3iL> not a real book :P
<N`importe_qui> iknow
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: are you employed as a sys admin ?
<Na3iL> No, I still studying
<Na3iL> I am*
<N`importe_qui> okey
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: but that's boring
<Na3iL> for you maybe it seems boring, for me not :p
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: meh.
<Na3iL> otherwise, what are u doing?
<N`importe_qui> Browsing the internet randomly, too bored to concentrate and code something
<Na3iL> hmm
 * N`importe_qui pats Na3iL 
<Na3iL> Na3iL, pats N`importe_qui back
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: nope
<Na3iL> hahah
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: and what are you studying ?
<Na3iL> IT in ISET charguia
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: you're still there? i'm in the university next to it :v
<Na3iL> really?
<N`importe_qui> yep :v
<N`importe_qui> there is a wall betwewen us
<N`importe_qui> :)
<N`importe_qui> you know it right? !v
<N`importe_qui> * :v
<N`importe_qui> imma get some chocolate
<Na3iL> xD hahaha that's cool let us meet then
<N`importe_qui> okey, when :p
<Na3iL> Tomorrow for example?
<N`importe_qui> why not the day after tomorrow
<N`importe_qui> i don't go anymore to the university because i mostly finished my studies, but i'm still registered as a student there
<N`importe_qui> so how about the day after tomorrow?
<N`importe_qui> because i live far from Tunis
<N`importe_qui> and since i haven't slept till now, tomorrow would not be some good idea
<Na3iL> okay :D then the day after tomorrow
<N`importe_qui> what time
<N`importe_qui> hour
<N`importe_qui> etc
<Na3iL> wa9t élli t7éb :D
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<N`importe_qui> will you be there for the whole morning session?
<N`importe_qui> or the evening one
<N`importe_qui> ?
<Na3iL> for the 2, ama mafaméch 9raya
<N`importe_qui> you mean from the morning to 2pm ?
<Na3iL> yep
<N`importe_qui> aren't there studies for the whole week or what?
<N`importe_qui> you just said that there are not studies or somehting
<Na3iL> yep for the whole week
<N`importe_qui> yeah screw studies
<Na3iL> :D
<N`importe_qui> okey then , friday, under the ISET-charguia's 'tinda'
<N`importe_qui> lmao
<Na3iL> lool deal
<N`importe_qui> i might reach the iset_charguia around the noon :/
<N`importe_qui> decribe yourselg, i mean length, glasses or not, etc
<N`importe_qui> *yourself *
<Na3iL> no glasses, green eyes and black jacket :p
<N`importe_qui> how tall are you
<Na3iL> 1,7 i guess
<N`importe_qui> okey, i'll be some 1.92-cm tall brown man
<N`importe_qui> with sunglasses, otherwise regular ones
<N`importe_qui> is it the same thing in the enicar next to the iset? no studies there ?
<Na3iL> i think so yep
<N`importe_qui> are they full of people these days? :o
<N`importe_qui> i haven't gone there in a while
<Na3iL> I think it full of peeps but no studies there as I think
<N`importe_qui> yeah whatever
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: black jacket and what else on your lower half ?
<N`importe_qui> i might not find you under the tent
<Na3iL> 7atta serwel djin black :P
<N`importe_qui> yay
<N`importe_qui> like the guys i the matrix
<N`importe_qui> *in the *
<Na3iL> haha kind of :p
<N`importe_qui> what book are you reading Na3iL
<Na3iL> http://linux-training.be/linuxsys.pdf
<N`importe_qui> ah okey
<Na3iL> brb
<N`importe_qui> what pagee have you reached Na3iL
<N`importe_qui> *page *
<Helmoony> nizarus, ahla nizar
<nizarus> salam Helmoony
<Helmoony> chnowwa a7welik ?
<elacheche> Helmoony & elacheche forever alone on #wikimedia-tn
<elacheche> x(
<nizarus> hamdoullah et toi; quoi de 9 ?
<Helmoony> hhhhh
<Helmoony> hamdoullah heni kammalt li9raya wirja3t niktib 3al wikipedia
<Helmoony> en attendant nil9a 5idma
<nizarus> elacheche: la communauté wikimedia.tn préfère failbook et $kype :/
<elacheche> :(
<nizarus> bon courage Helmoony :)
<nizarus> tu es diplômé en quoi finalement ?
<elacheche> Helmoony, try you chance here https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us#Wikimedia_Careers
<elacheche> :D
<Helmoony> why not!
<elacheche> <nizarus> tu es diplômé en quoi finalement ?
<Helmoony> Nizar billehi fil mailing list mta3 wikimedia tn taw til9a illi kallamt jma3a mil association tunisienne mta3 il rondonneurs.
<Helmoony> billehi nizarus tijjimch totlobhom par telephone pour organiser un workshop
<Helmoony> nizarus, ismou Fahd  616 303
<Helmoony> 98
<nizarus> Helmoony: moi je ne peux pas organiser ce workshop
<nizarus> c'est à la communauté wikemedia de le faire
<nizarus> je ne veux pas m'engager à leur place
<Helmoony> nizarus, tu n'es pas membre ? ok taw nkallim mounir mela
<nizarus> Helmoony: je suis membre mais pas animateur de workshop :/
<nizarus> j'ai déjà suffisamment de mal pour faire bouger CLibre alors s'occuper en plus d'une autre communauté qui dort, non merci :/
<Helmoony_> nizarus, haw kallamt mounir, b3athtlou email
<N`importe_qui> 'evening
 * N`importe_qui pats anis.
<elacheche_anis> o/
<N`importe_qui> \o\
<hid> salam
<hid> /o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-12
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: dood.
<elacheche> N`importe_qui, yes?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: can you reach Na3il by phone or something ?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui, I can find him.. Why?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: can you tell him please that i'm sorry and that i couldn't wake up in time to meet him ?
<elacheche> K!
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: ask him if today is fine for him
<N`importe_qui> doh
<N`importe_qui> i mean tomorrow
<elacheche> OK
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: Did he respond or something ?
<elacheche> He's probably AFK :)
<N`importe_qui> alright
<elacheche> N`importe_qui, you like the channel?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: meh, it's quite inactive, but fun sometimes
<elacheche> :)
<MarwenDo> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-13
<N`importe_qui> crack3r: tg
<N`importe_qui> elacheche_anis: why waking up now nab, go back to sleep
<elacheche_anis> I got to go to work N`importe_qui.. And I have a #ubuntu-tn workshop today.. Wich me luck.. See you later..
<Dro> bjr :)
<nizarus> elacheche: Pourquoi 2 pour une répertoire
<nizarus> kerkeni@asus:~$ mkdir toto
<nizarus> kerkeni@asus:~$ ls -id toto/
<nizarus> 1182701 toto/
<hamzawi_pythoni> i'm in :p
<nizarus> kerkeni@asus:~$ cd toto/
<nizarus> kerkeni@asus:toto$ ls -ia
<nizarus> 1182701 .   393217 ..
<nizarus> dès la création un répertoire à 2 liens : son nom et le '.' point
<Huji> Hey
<N`importe_qui> hey
<elacheche> Hi!
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: what is it this workshop of #ubuntu-tn ?
<hamzawi_pythoni> sudo zypper install huji :p
<nizarus> N`importe_qui: oui un workshop sysAdmin animé par elacheche à la faculté des sciences de monastir
<alltami42> Hello, Friends !
<N`importe_qui> ah, alors il passe son temps en se déplacer à travers la tunisie ?
<N`importe_qui> lewl
<hamzawi_pythoni> hello nice training, SysAdmin
<nizarus> https://twitter.com/UbuntuTn/status/698494968827146240
<nizarus> là c'est un déplacement de 25km entre Sousse et Monastir
<N`importe_qui> ah voilà, il est à sousse
<N`importe_qui> :)
<N`importe_qui> lewl
<N`importe_qui> ces nabs avec leurs unity
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: mais t'as fait qoui exactement là, tu a introduis ubuntu et pas plus ?
<N`importe_qui> nizarus: oké je vois
<N`importe_qui> et tu leur as montré ce canal irc?
<nizarus> N`importe_qui: elacheche est pris par la formation il ne peut pas te répondre
<nizarus> et oui il est entrain d'envoyer les participants vers ce salon irc
<N`importe_qui> nizarus: moké
<alltami42> workshop helpful for noobuntu users :)
<alltami42> and GNU/Linux Users in general
<alltami42> gr8 xp
<hamzawi_> good workshop, but speed up a bit :D
<alltami42> hamzawi_: it's an initiation session for beginner
<hamzawi_> alltami42, I'm enjoying it :)
<elacheche> :)
<alltami42> And we're back
<hamzawi_> yap :D
<Mouheb> :D
<hamzawi_> chmod - change file mode bits
<N`importe_qui> amel: are you a girl ?
<randa> hello
<randa> quit
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-14
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: sorry
<Na3iL> good morning N`importe_qui it is okay nchallah nhar é5er :)
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: dunno, maybe next week ?
<N`importe_qui> o
<N`importe_qui> what do you mean by good morning? did you just wake up ?
<Na3iL> why not I am always available in Tunis
<Na3iL> hahaha yep :D
<N`importe_qui> yay that seems cool, your sleep scheme seems awesome
<Na3iL> hhhhhhhh indeed xD
<N`importe_qui> and from now to like 7 or 8 am, you're gonna read a book ?
<N`importe_qui> s/to like/until like
<Na3iL> that's what I am going to do yes :D
<N`importe_qui> pretty perfect time to absorb information i thinj
<N`importe_qui> * think
<Na3iL> Yep :D wbu? what are u doing
<N`importe_qui> having a look at w3school's css documentatio
<N`importe_qui> * wschools' * documentation
<N`importe_qui> ff
<Na3iL> Good
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: but did you wait for me back then ? :v
<Na3iL> yep
<N`importe_qui> i hate getting into that city with a lack of sleep, my consciousness might get very limited
<elacheche> Morning!
<damascene> elacheche, Morning
<damascene> any one on gnome to test this? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/26/islamic-datetime-functions/
<elacheche> not me x(
<damascene> it's javascript if your brother can look into it
<elacheche> I'll send him the link.. :)
<elacheche> I'll send the link to him*
<damascene> elacheche, https://github.com/aelmahmoudy/gnome-shell-extension-islamic-datetime/issues I opened two issues
<N`importe_qui> damascene: okey, imma install gnome for you then
<N`importe_qui> or not.
<damascene> N`importe_qui, did you install any thing?
<N`importe_qui> damascene: meh, I changed my mind , I won't install gnome
<N`importe_qui> :)
<N`importe_qui> (:
<damascene> N`importe_qui, yeah that is not necessary, a guy with installed Gnome already tried it and I filed a bug
<N`importe_qui> damascene: there you go.
<damascene> the extension is not working on modern Gnome Shell
<N`importe_qui> which version
<N`importe_qui> many versions are modern
<damascene> N`importe_qui, 3.16.4 + 3.16.3
<damascene> N`importe_qui, 3.16.4 + 3.18.3
<N`importe_qui> okey.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-06
<praisethemoon> Hello <3
<elacheche> Morning
<pavlushka> Afternoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how are you?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, afternoon :3
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I am going
<pavlushka> to lunch
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain pavlushka
 * u-la-la pours coffee on pavlushka and runs for his life
<praisethemoon> muahahahaha
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche :)
<praisethemoon> What are you going to eat?
<pavlushka> egg scrap with rice
<praisethemoon> photograph it
<pavlushka> I am home alone
<praisethemoon> and show it to me :3
<elacheche> o/ pavlushka
<praisethemoon> so I bought a PS4
<praisethemoon> spent whole weekend gaming
<praisethemoon> Final Fantasy XV
 * pavlushka envies praisethemoon 
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: that's high life :p
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, now my bank account is on the negative side :p
<praisethemoon> I bought PS4 Final Fantasy XV limited edition
<pavlushka> that makes me feel more hungry :(
 * pavlushka on to lunch
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, don't forget the picture!
 * pavlushka forgot the picture
<praisethemoon> guess who's back (chuckle)
<Dro> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-07
<nzoueidi> No news from Dalila.. cc elacheche
<elacheche> nope nzoueidi
<nizarus> salam nzoueidi elacheche
<nzoueidi> salam nizarus how are you
<nizarus> hmd :)
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<nzoueidi> Hamdoullah, comme d'habitude ^^
<elacheche> salam nizarus
<elacheche> salam nizarus how are you
<praisethemoon> u-la-la entertain elacheche
 * u-la-la pours coffee on elacheche and runs for his life
<praisethemoon> elacheche loves coffee :D
<praisethemoon> that suites you well :P
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-08
<praisethemoon> Good day everyone
<elacheche> Morning !
<elacheche> I have some bad news nzoueidi..
<elacheche> My chances to join the event just dropped to 50% due to some personnal emergencies.. Things should be more clear in the next few days.. I'll keep you informed..
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-09
<Dro> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-10
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<nzoueidi> elacheche: o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-11
<praisethemoon> Good day
<elacheche> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<elacheche> Wassup pavlushka
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-12
<pavlushka> elacheche: just my hand :p
<Dro> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-05
<elacheche> https://github.com/Kong/kong
<elacheche> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JctBMLQ_IdA&list=PL_QKjHDgmNzpckLNciogFQ79csbL4JtzN
<u-la-la> [ BSD from scratch - from source to OS with ease on NetBSD - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-06
<rhabbachi> elacheche: are you working with kong?
<elacheche> nope rhabbachi
<rhabbachi> elacheche: You just stumbled on the repo and liked the project? :D
<elacheche> rhabbachi: I like projects that I need to review later and try when  I have spare time
<elacheche> Once tried I unstar it (or not)
<elacheche> seems weird? x)
<rhabbachi> elacheche: Gotcha,  well looks fine for me. I actually just star the projects that I really like but may not be using.
<rhabbachi> We are using kong for one of our projects, checkout the plugins list https://konghq.com/plugins/
<u-la-la> [ Plugins - KongHQ ] - https://konghq.com
<rhabbachi> Some goodies are payed (open core model), but you can leverage the open source ones to cover for most of the cases.
<elacheche> Thanks for the feedback.. Someone on #gentoo-chat mentioned https://www.express-gateway.io do you have any feedback on that?
<u-la-la> [ · Express Gateway ] - https://www.express-gateway.io
<rhabbachi> elacheche: Nope, have not heard of it till now
<Chikore> elacheche, nzoueidi yo!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-07
<Dro> Hello world
<Dro> Hello world
<Dro> no world here? :P
<Chikore> I'm here
<Dro> aha the world is here!
<Dro> hello Chikore !
<Dro> how are u ? :)
<Dro> elacheche: sleeping?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-08
<nzoueidi> Hello folks
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-09
<davlefouAMD> Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-10
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-04
<dro> Hi
<vadmeste> hello dro
<dro> Hello vadmeste !
<dro> Glad to see someone alive here :D
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-08
<vadmeste> https://dilbert.com/strip/2019-02-06?fbclid=IwAR0evoX0crAIZ4snnNhw6ES2qS6R4UaiJ6adz3bqyG8O7hH_PRw2aCHraus
<u-la-la> [ Meeting Robot's Son - Dilbert Comic Strip on 2019-02-06 | Dilbert by Scott Adams ] - https://dilbert.com
#ubuntu-tn 2020-02-04
<elacheche> o/
